# Busy Weekend!



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

TGIF, but I'm not getting any rest this weekend!

My older daughter is an avid gardener so we'll be out purchasing her heirloom, organic seeds tomorrow and get them started sprouting inside. She's already started her brussel sprouts, broccoli, cauliflower and cabbage. Early fertilizing of her soil, with this warm weather, I'm just a laborer so I better get my back in shape. Not sure what this weather is going to do with the veggies this year. I'm the flower gardener in the family so I know things here a totally out of whack, crocuses, daffodils and forsythia budding in early March???? Timmy has loved helping me dig in the dirt and do some weeding so I'm sure he'll be helping us out back tomorrow, glad her garden is fenced in. Better not get any snow!


----------

